# winter lawn sprinkler blow out



## ratherberacin (Jan 13, 2010)

hey guys, i have my sandblasting compressor (185cfm) sitting when i am not media blasting and i see alot of guys doing the pre winter sprinkler blowouts. 
whats involved? i know low air pressure (under 50psi) but anything else i should know about? 

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Just be careful. Next summer when the pop ups & other heads don't work and they find leaks you will be the first to know about it.:w00t:


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Run each zone just a few minutes. The water acts as a lubricant and running the heads dry can cause wear. I blow mine out each year.


----------



## ratherberacin (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks guys
i know to be careful. less than 80psi will a 3/8" hose work or should i use a 1/2"?


----------



## swade (Apr 8, 2008)

ratherberacin said:


> thanks guys
> i know to be careful. less than 80psi will a 3/8" hose work or should i use a 1/2"?


Winterizing is all about volume over pressure, the 185 cfm is perfect and regulate it down to 50psi like you said. I would and have always used 3/4 or 1 inch hoses.

There isnt much to it really, just cycle through the zones until all heads are blowing out mostly air. First time around it may take 90 secs or so, cycle again for 30 seconds just to make sure.

Dont forget to drain the backflow.


----------



## Jonessprinklers (Dec 4, 2011)

I always use 3/4" air compressor hose for the first 50ft but it make no difference when you are blowing through a 1/2" hose bib because the fitting is so small. Just run the zones until there is only a light mist. The biggest thing that you need to get water out of is the backflow and the manifolds. A little water in the laterals is fine if you're dealing with poly.


----------

